# Wisdom From Our Elders



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 1, 2006)

Our congregation is mostly made up of relatively young people, but we have two couples who total together, I think, nearly 100 years of marriage between them. 

One of the men is a retired minister as well. There is a a lot of rich wisdom to be gleaned just through our fellowship with them. 

I am blessed to be reminded of that from time to time, and to be thankful for the Lord's mercies in this regard. 

Prov. 16:31 The hoary head is a crown of glory, if it be found in the way of righteousness.


----------



## Herald (May 1, 2006)

Andrew, I am 44 am most defintely one of the oldest in our church. We have a young church also. When I last checked there is no one in our church beyond their early 50's. I believe this robs the body of wisdom. We need all generations.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> We need all generations.


----------

